# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Kryepeshkopi Anastas: Nuk jeni komb tipik musliman

## LAINA

Intervistoi: Auron Dodi 
18-05-2007


Kryepeshkopi Janullatos, rrëfen ardhjen dhe arsyet e qëndrimit në krye të Kishës Ortodokse Shqiptare dhe komenton përqindjet e përkatësive fetare 

Janullatos: Pse rri në drejtimin e Kishës

"Unë pyeta vetëm ortodoksët, nuk pyeta myslimanët dhe ateistët, nëse juve u pëlqen të rri këtu" 

Më kërkuan ortodoksët shqiptarë që të rri këtu". Kështu e nis rrëfimin kryepeshkopi Janullatos, në lidhje me debatin që ka nisur mes klerit Ortodoks për drejtimin e kishës nga një kryepeshkop jo shqiptar. Në një intervistë për radion "Dojçe Vele", kryepeshkopi Janullatos rrëfen si rrallë herë arsyet që e detyrojnë të rrijë këtu. Ndërkohë që shton se nuk mund të flasin për punët e kishës Ortodokse deputetët apo njerëz që janë myslimanë. Janullatos rrëfen edhe punën e tij gjatë këtyre viteve në kishën Ortodokse, duke hedhur poshtë dhe akuzat për greqizim të kishës shqiptare. Sipas tij, numri i priftërinjve grekë është shumë më i vogël në krahasim më ata shqiptarë.

Fortlumtuaria juaj gjatë gjithë kohës që ju keni qenë në krye të kishës shqiptare ka vazhduar të jetë e pranishme nga zëra kritikë pyetja se: Përse në krye të Kishës Shqiptare Autoqefale duhet jetë një grek? Kjo është shoqëruar me një drojë se kisha shqiptare do të humbas karakterin e saj autoqefal. Kritikët kanë përmendur kohët e fundit çështje të tilla si metropolitani i një rrethi jugor të Shqipërisë është sërish një grek, tani grekët po përpiqen të vënë njerëzit e tyre në krye të kishës dhe po e greqizojnë plotësisht kishën shqiptare. Cila është përgjigja juaj?



Kur erdha në Shqipëri, erdha në këtë vend si ambasador i patrikanës Igumenike për të parë se çfarë ka mbetur. Pastaj ishin shqiptarët ortodoksë ata që më kërkuan të qëndrojë në Shqipëri. Unë nuk qëndrova vetë. Kur erdhi koha që të kthehesha në Greqi, sepse tashmë isha profesor i rregullt i universitetit të Athinës, dhe isha edhe metropolitan, kisha një punë të tërë për të bërë dhe do të kandidoja për Akademinë e Athinës. Atëherë shqiptarët më thanë: "Do të ikni tani, kur ju i dini hallet dhe vështirësitë tona"?!. Kështu që u ndodha përpara një dileme. Nuk ishte diçka që e zgjodha vetë. Dhe përgjigja ime ishte, e para, nëse ju vërtet e doni këtë? Dhe unë pyeta vetëm ortodoksët, nuk pyeta myslimanët dhe ateistët nëse juve u pëlqen kjo.

Dhe nëse Patrikana Igumenike e pranon vërtet këtë dhe nëse qeveria e pranon vërtet këtë. Atëherë këto janë tri predispozita që do të më drejtojnë mua për vendimin tim. Pastaj, një përfaqësi zyrtare e kishës së Shqipërisë shkoi te patrikana dhe i kërkoi që i dërguari i patrikanës të qëndrojë tek ne dhe të na organizojë. Ky ishte fillimi. Nuk ishte një situatë ku njeriu shkon të marrë pushtet. Dhe kur ti nis këtëdhe nuk gjen gjë, nuk është një pozitë pushteti, është një pozitë shërbimi dhe sakrifice. Kjo është një gjë që ata nuk e kuptojnë. Ti nuk vjen në Athinë ku ke të gjitha mundësitë financiare e kështu me radhë, e të jesh i pushtetshëm, i fuqishëm. Ti vjen në Shqipëri për të ndërtuar nga asgjëja. Asgjëja, ose ajo që unë përshkrova më parë. Dhe kjo është arsyeja se përse ortodoksët e Shqipërisë kur ne kishim këtë plan për Kushtetutën në vitin 1994, e cila përmbante një paragraf për kryepeshkopin ortodoks, ishin shqiptarët që mblodhën mijëra, nuk më kujtohet numri i saktë, që mblodhën shumë "jo", për të kërkuar që ne nuk duhet të votojmë për këtë Kushtetutë. Kriza shumë herë nuk vjen nga komuniteti ortodoks. Kur ju flisni për autoqefalinë, meqenëse kjo është një fjalë greke, le të shohim se çfarë do të thotë ajo. Fjala është autosefalos edhe prej atyre që nuk janë ortodoks ne nuk mund ta pranojmë se deputetët, që janë mysliman ose ateistë, t'i tregojnë rrugën ose t'i japin këshilla kishës ortodokse. Kisha ortodokse e Shqipërisë ka shumë njerëz patriotë, shumë të rëndësishëm dhe shumë seriozë. Ata kanë mundësi të vendosin.

Dhe kjo kritikë që thatë ju vjen nga disa zëra tipikë për zërat radikalë, që shikojnë rreziqe dhe shikojnë armiq. Cila është saktësisht kritika? Kam lexuar disa artikuj, jo shumë kohë më parë në ta thuhej, nuk dëshiroj të përdor emra, por në ta thuhej, se ka kaq shumë priftërinj grekë. Sa priftërinj grekë ka tani në Shqipëri? Tre. Janë shumë këta tre! Pyet sa ka në kishën Romano Katolike? Sa murgj dhe sa murgesha ka atje? Sa shumë mijëra janë nga Komuniteti mysliman? Ka një tendencë për të thënë gënjeshtra. Gënjeshtra të kulluara. Të pyes sërish, sa priftërinjtë janë këtu? Dhe kur flasim për kishën, kisha nuk është vetëm Kryepeshkopi. Kisha janë peshkopët, priftërinjtë, 136 priftërinj shqiptarë që erdhën prej asgjësë. Kryepeshkopi i edukoi ata, u përpoq t'i mbështesë ata apo familjet e tyre gjatë kohës së shkollimit, dhe tani ai është një ndihmues për t'u ofruar atyre një jetë me dinjitet, dhe për këtë çështje e gjithë kisha ortodokse, ne jemi një e vetme. Atëherë ku është saktësisht problemi. Kështu që unë nuk i kuptoj frikërat. Natyrisht le të jemi pak më të saktë dhe më provokativë. Natyrisht që ka njerëz që shohin në mënyrën e vjetër me dyshim që kryepeshkopi është një i huaj. Unë asnjë herë nuk i kam bërë bisht të them. Është e qartë se unë nuk kam lindur në Shqipëri. Nganjëherë me humor unë them se nuk është faji im se ku kam lindur. Ishte ndoshta faji i prindërve të mi dhe prindërit e mi, siç mund ta dini, vijnë nga Preveza.

Megjithatë ku qëndron ekzaktësisht problemi? Unë nuk jam në Shqipëri për të ngritur një koloni. Të gjithë njerëzit që kanë qenë këtu e dinë se në kohë kritike unë e kam ngritur i vetëm zërin tim kundër shumë prej atyre gabimeve që ata dëgjonin këtu. Njerëzit që i dinë punët nga brenda, e kuptojnë shumë qartë se nuk ka kontribut më të rëndësishëm se i kishës ortodokse dhe i këtij kryepeshkopi. Unë jam i vetëm, vizioni im është saktësisht të shoh brezin e ri të marrë udhëheqjen. Kjo është saktësisht perspektiva. Më thuaj sa njerëz nga Shqipëria janë graduar kryepeshkopë në kishën Romane Katolike apo te protestantët? A mund t'i gjesh? Mua nuk më pëlqen të flas për këtë. Unë kam një dëshirë dhe respekt të thellë për vëllezërit dhe motrat e mia atje. Por e përmend këtë për të vendosur vetëm kontakte. Nuk kemi diçka specifike. Ka njerëz që nuk mund t'i kuptojnë motivet se përse ndodhet këtu kryepeshkopi. E vetmja mundësi që disa po përpiqen të thonë tani është, në mënyrë që të kuptosh kryepeshkopin Anastasios ju duhet të kuptoni qëndrimin e Nënë Terezës. Nënë Tereza e la Ballkanin dhe shkoi në Indi. Ajo ishte një person i besimit dhe i dashurisë. Kryepeshkopi la vendin e tij dhe mundësitë e bukura që kish në Greqi dhe në të gjithë botën dhe erdhi në Shqipëri për të ndarë me ne vështirësitë, dhimbjen, problemet. Natyrisht, por njerëz që nuk besojnë te Zoti dhe njerëz që nuk besojnë te dashuria, është e pamundur të kuptojnë. Ata përpiqen të bëjnë analizën e gjithë kësaj me analizën e teorisë marksiste.

Mendoni se mund ta gjejmë shpjegimin në histori me projektimin nga kritikët të një të kaluare historike në situatën aktuale?
Ka gjithashtu një shpjegim tjetër, që ata nuk janë shumë të lumtur me zhvillimin e Kishës Ortodokse dhe gjithë zhvillimin që ajo ka tani në jetën sociale. Shumë nga ata që menduan se kisha ortodokse ka vdekur dhe le të ecim në këtë drejtim, por kisha ortodokse është e gjallë. Ky është një kontribut i madh për Shqipërinë. Sepse tani në Shqipëri ju nuk keni të bëni me një komb tipik mysliman. Ne jemi një shoqëri multifetare dhe kjo madje e ndihmon Shqipërinë drejt Bashkimit Evropian. I gjithë ky zhvillim ka qenë shumë i rëndësishëm. Në fillim të viteve 1990 shumë njerëz, kuptohet, që menduan se për të pasur një identitet duhet të kemi një identitet të ndryshëm nga ai i fqinjëve tanë. Por ishte naive, Shqipëria nuk është në Arabinë Saudite apo në Afrikë, por është në Ballkan dhe Kisha Ortodokse është një urë me fqinjët. Nuk është kërcënim, por është bekim, kur ne shkojmë për shembull në Rumani dhe ata e shohin që gjuha shqipe flitet në Rumani, në Rusi nga peshkopi grek, i cili flet shqip, kremton atje me patriarkun dhe me njerëzit e tjerë. Çdo njeri që e di, dhe ortodoksët i dinë shumë mirë këto detaje.

Sa e fortë është nga pikëpamja islamike Shqipëria në të vërtetë?
Ne nuk kemi statistika. Ju e dini se statistikat e fundit zyrtare janë të Luftës II Botërore. Në këtë periudhë, nga burimet italiane jepen këto shifra, 68 për qind myslimanë syni dhe bektashinj, 22 për qind ortodoksë dhe 10-11 për qind roman katolik. Por këto shifra janë shumë relative. Është shumë interesante që në kujtimet e Stalinit ka një diskutim mes Stalinit dhe Enver Hoxhës, ku Stalini e pyeti Hoxhën se sa ortodoksë ndodhen në vendin tuaj, dhe përgjigja e tij ishte rreth 30 për qind. Ata nuk kanë qenë kaq të saktë në shifra, dhe sot ka njerëz që nuk janë kaq të saktë në shifra. Por është e qartë se pas periudhës së komunizmit jo çdo njeri u bë fetar. Ka shumë njerëz tani që thonë "faleminderit, ne nuk u përkasim komuniteteve fetare".

E kam fjalën për qëndrimin e tyre jo vetëm në shifra. Sa të fortë janë myslimanët shqiptarë në qëndrimin e tyre?
Besoj se për këtë duhet pyetur Komuniteti Mysliman. Por ajo që dua të them se gjatë gjithë këtyre viteve, ju folët për kontributin tim që nga fillimi në një kohë shumë kritike, unë insistova për vëllazërinë mes udhëheqësve të ndryshëm fetarë. Gjatë periudhës që kemi pasur gjithë këto shqetësime në Bosnjë- Hercegovinë, në Shqipëria përjetonte marrëdhënie ekselente nëpërmjet feve. Që prej fillimit ne nisëm të kemi jo vetëm tolerancë. Tolerancë tingëllon disi arrogante. Ç'domethënë arrogancë të tolerosh të tjerët, pse duhet të tolerosh. Nuk duhet të flas unë për tolerancë, ne folëm për bashkëpunim vëllazërim. Dhe ky është me të vërtetë një kontribut i madh për shoqërinë shqiptare dhe natyrisht shumë njerëz thonë se ky është i vetmi vend në Ballkan që kemi këto marrëdhënie.

Marrë nga Radio "Dojçe Vele"

----------


## Borix

Kur lexoj ate cka thote Janullatos se "...ortodokset shqiptare me kerkuan qe te vija e te qendroja", me kujtohet presidenti Bush kur deklaroi se "...ne na ka therritur populli iraken, dhe do te qendrojme aty me kerkese te tyre." 

E kam thene shume here, sa me ka dale gurmazi. Eshte turp per ne te kemi ne krye te kishes nje jo-shqiptar, ndryshe nga c'rekomandoi Noli...

----------


## Seminarist

Po edhe sikur te ishte kaq hipokrite si shprehje, nuk ka pse te te beje pershtypje 'TY' dhe nuk ke pse shkon e merr shembull Irakun me amerikanet, sepse nqs 'ti' i HENGRE me qejf per 50 vjet, pa ngritur zerin, Partine e ardhur nga vullneti i popullit, apo keto 17 vjetet e fundit se rrezimi i Diktatures eshte rezultat i filan x apo y personi bashkuar deshires se popullit per liri - atehere ti DUHET te jesh ne gjendje ta pranosh edhe ate shprehje.


Mirepo, ne kesi rastesh duhet folur me fakte. E verteta eshte se Janullatosi qendroi ne Shqiperi me pranim/kerkese/aprovim te (perfaqesuesve shqiptare ortodokse) Beduli etj. Keta e perfaqesonin ortodoksine. Se nuk do behej Referendum per popullaten ortodokse, nese e donin apo jo Janullatosin apo nje te huaj te cfaredoshem, sepse NJE REFERENDUM i tille nuk eshte bere as per kend tjeter, as ne Fe, as ne politike e askund.

Vete aktivitetet e Nolit nuk kane qene rezultat i referendumeve.

----------


## Ermal 22

Eshte fyerje komenti per kombin shqiptar qe ka bere Janullatos.
Duke qene se ai ka banuar mes shqiptaresh per nje kohe te mire, Janullatos duhet te dinte se ne nuk jemi komb i ndertuar mbi baza fetare, e as nje Shqiperi me shumice derrmuese myslimane.
Historiani dhe politikani P. Xhufi ka dhene nje interviste per kete deklarim



"Në krye të ortodoksëve, një shqiptar"

Lindita Cela
19-05-2007
Nënkryetari i LSI dhe historiani i njohur, Pëllumb Xhufi, reagojnë për intervistën e Kryepeshkopit Janullatos

"Nuk jam shumë i bindur, se Hirësia e tij është pranuar nga besimtarët"

*Z.Xhufi, cili është komenti juaj për intervistën e Kryepeshkopit Janullatos?*

Thëniet e Hirësisë së tij, janë të thella dhe si të tilla duhen lexuar me shumë vëmendje. Madje unë jam në dyshim në mund të shprehem për intervistën në tërësinë e saj, pasi kam pasur mundësinë që të bëj një lexim. Por sigurisht, që pas kësaj do i bëj një lexim më të thelluar, megjithatë duke marrë shkas nga disa stereotipe, që janë shfaqur herë pas herë në deklaratat e Kryepeshkopit, pra që përbëjnë një bindje të tij, unë mendoj që edhe mund të komentohet pozitivisht apo edhe mund të shprehen rezervat dhe kjo natyrisht varet nga momenti specifik.

*Dhe cilat janë rezervat që ju keni?*

Rezerva ime e parë, por që është edhe një lloj zhgënjimi, është se kam përshtypjen që Hirësia i tij, si Kryepeshkopi i Kishës Autoqefale Shqiptare, nuk ka arritur akoma të njohë shqiptarët ortodoksë, shqiptarët myslimanë apo ata katolikë. Mua më surprizon negativisht thënia e Hirësisë së tij, se shqiptarët nuk janë një komb tipik mysliman. Ndoshta ai niset nga shembulli grek, ku natyrisht kombësia dhe feja janë identifikuar, madje gjenden në Kushtetutë shprehjet e tyre. Në rastin tonë është krejt e kundërta. Një shqiptar, jo se është ose nuk është mysliman, jo se është ose nuk është katolik, apo jo se është ose nuk është ortodoks, por për arsye krejt të tjera, që janë më thelbësore dhe që kanë një karakter shumë të konsoliduar historik, që kanë të bëjnë me gjuhën, kulturën, traditën, kanë të bëjnë me zakonet me historinë e përbashkët e të tjera si këto. Kështu që, më duket se identifikimi i kombësisë në rastin e shqiptarëve, duke u nisur nga nocioni i fesë, përbën një lapsus do të thosha dhe që ndoshta do të uroja që në rastet e tjera të mos shprehet në një mënyrë të tillë, se përbën vërtetë një pasaktësi.

Unë po them se kjo deklaratë është një lapsus, për të mos thënë që është një mosdije nga ana e Hirësisë së tij. Z.Janullatos jeton në një vend që dihet se është i ndarë në disa besime fetare, por që absolutisht nuk do të thotë që përkatësia fetare e njërit grupim ndikon në përkatësinë kombëtare të tyre. Pra, kemi një rast krejt të ndryshëm nga i Greqisë. Ka gjëra të tjera pastaj, që unë gjithashtu kam rezervat e mia. Unë natyrisht mund të quhem musliman, mund të quhem ateist dhe në çdo rast mund të quhem jo ortodoks dhe kjo nuk përbën ndonjë arsye, për të më hequr të drejtën e fjalës për t'u shprehur edhe për probleme të tilla të komplikuara, siç janë ato të fesë. Por, meqenëse kam studiuar diçka edhe unë madje edhe kam shkruar, i lejoj vetes që të shprehem edhe për probleme të tilla.

*Z. Xhufi, Hirësia e tij thotë se ka ardhur në krye të Kishës Autoqefale, me kërkesë të besimtarëve shqiptarë. Po kështu, ai tregon edhe arsyet pse ende është në krye të kësaj kishe. A ka ndodhur vërtetë një gjë e tillë?
*
Në radhë të parë, unë nuk jam shumë i bindur se Hirësia e tij është pranuar nga besimtarët, është pranuar nga Patriakana e Shenjtë e Stambollit, është pranuar nga qeveria shqiptare, që përbëjnë tre kushtet për fronëzim të një kryetari kishe. Të paktën përsa i përket qeverisë shqiptare. Madje më kujtohet mjaft mirë që në kohen e emërimit, (dhe ka qenë data 2 gusht) dhe unë nuk e harroj, se e kam ndjekur me shumë vëmendje këtë moment, Kryeministri i Shqipërisë mund të fajësohet më të drejtë që u fsheh duke u strukur si struci, u zhduk nga qarkullimi dhe nuk pati asnjë dalje publike për një emërim i cili u kontestua fuqishëm.

U kontestua nga ortodoksët shqiptarë dhe unë mbaj mend se nga regjistrimet televizive të këtyre kontestimeve, kam dalluar mjaft miq të mi që janë ortodoksë dhe që kanës protestuar. Sipas kanuneve të Kishës Ortodokse, me aq sa di unë, në rast se edhe një besimtar shprehet kundër fronëzimit të Kryepeshkopit, atëherë fronëzimi nuk quhet i rregullt. Ndërsa në rastin e Janullatosit, ka pasur mjaft ortodoksë të cilët janë shprehur kundër emërimit të tij. Nga ana tjetër, kur zoti Janullatos thotë se është thirrur nga besimtarët shqiptar, unë jam i prirë për të mos e besuar plotësisht një thënie të tillë, sepse e di se si janë emëruar historikisht mitropolitët grekë të kishës shqiptare edhe në të kaluarën. Kështu, unë mund të përmend emërimin e Mitropolitit të Durrësit, Jakovi, në fillim të shekullit 20-të, apo rreth 10 vjet më vonë, Mitropoliti i Korçës, Kurrilla, dhe mund të siguroj që ka pasur një procedurë të tërë, që ka nisur nga Ministria e Jashtme e Athinës për emërimin e tyre.

Unë nuk mund të paragjykoj dhe të them se në rastin e Hirësisë së tij, Janullatos, ka pasur një implikim të tillë, ka ndërhyrë edhe politika. Kjo mbetet për t'u sqaruar pas disa dekadash ,kur të hapen arkivat, megjithatë janë të dukshme lidhjet e hirësisë së tij me ambientet e politikës greke, kanë qenë evidente. Madje do të thosha se edhe qëndrimet e Hirësisë së tij, çuditërisht, në raste shumë delikate janë puqur me ato të politikës zyrtare të Athinës. Natyrisht, që edhe kjo nuk më lë shije të mirë sepse do të doja që Kryepeshkopi i Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale Shqiptare të përfaqësojë besimin, interesat dhe të kujdeset për mirëqenien shpirtërore të besimtarëve ortodoksë shqiptarë, por në të njëjtën kohë të hreflektojë edhe ndjeshmërinë jashtë fetare të besimtarëve ortodoksë dhe të gjithë shqiptarëve, gjë që do ta bënte, sigurisht, sikur në krye të kishës të ishte një shqiptar, siç edhe e kërkojnë kanunet e kishës.

*Cili ka qenë reagimi i shtetit shqiptar, në momentet e emërimit të Janullatosit në krye të Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale Shqiptare?*

Mua më kujtohet sez.Berisha, asokohe President, nuk ka bërë asnjë koment në momentin e fronëzimit, por që në momentin më të parë, që ka pasur një takim me të, i ka kërkuar në mënyrë eksplicite që Hirësia e tij të bëhet gati dhe të përgatisë kushtet për t'u zëvendësuar nga një kryepeshkop shqiptar. Këtë e them me siguri dhe një gjë e tillë është përsëritur edhe më vonë, saqë edhe vetë Hirësia e tij, në disa deklarata të hershme publike, jo të kohëve të fundit, ku ai ndihet më i konsoliduar në pushtetin e tij, e ka deklaruar hapur se edhe dëshira e tij do të jetë që, sa më shpjet të lërë fronin e Kryepeshkopit dhe do ta shugurojë atë fron me prelatë shqiptarë.

Më duket se kjo nuk është diçka simbolike, por ka të bëjë me historinë tonë, me ndjenjat shumë të thella të shqiptarëve, që lidhen me rolin që ka paturp kleri grek në historinë tonë, me përplasjet që ka pasur midis ortodoksëve shqiptare dhe Patriarkanës Greke dhe Klerit ortodoks grek, me tentativat për të penguar emancipimin e Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale Shqiptare, dhe akoma me keq me implikimin e Klerit grek në aktivitete anti-shqiptare, që në kohën që kur nuk ishte krijuar shteti shqiptar, por edhe më vonë. Pra, janë gjëra të dokumentuara, të publikuara dhe të njohura për të gjithë. Madje do të thosha se këto janë të publikuara edhe nga autorë greke. Në fakt unë i jap të drejtë Hirësisë së tij, kur bën një krahasim me Kishën Katolike Shqiptare. Realisht edhe aty, vitet e fundit ka një tendencë që në postet drejtuese të zgjidhen prelatë joshqiptarë. Ky është një shqetësim që është shfaqur nga intelektualë të besimit katolik në Shqipëri, siç është Pader Zef Pëllumbi, i cili e ka shprehur këtë shqetësim edhe në gazetat e huaja, si "Uashington Post". Pra ka një realitet i cili po përgjithësohet, por që në asnjë mënyrë nuk e justifikon situatën.

Ndaj dhe ka reagime qoftë në krahun e Kishës Ortodokse, qoftë edhe në krahun e besimtarëve katolikë. Jemi krejtësisht të ndërgjegjshëm që infiltrime të tilla, ndodhsha jo me klerikë të huaj, në struktura drejtuese, ka edhe në komunitetet mysliman. Jemi të ndërgjegjshëm, që edhe atje ka pasur infiltrime interesash të dyshimta dhe për këtë, natyrisht, vetë myslimanët shqiptarë janë të ndërgjegjshëm. Madje edhe tek drejtuesit, aty ka një dialektikë shumë pozitive për të ndaluar infiltrime të tilla. Pra ky problem është i përgjithshëm, por që historia jonë është e ndryshme. Këtu është problemi. Përsa i përket klerit grek, ka ndjeshmëri të ndryshme të justifikuara historikisht dhe përsa i përket Kishës Katolike, për të cilën flet Hirësia e tij, është krejt ndryshe. Shikoni, Kisha Katolike nuk identifikohet me një komb të caktuar, të paktën në Shqipëri. Tek ne, një prift grek i cilitdo nivelit të jetë, e ka shumë të vështirë të abstragojë nga qenia e tij njëherësh edhe prift ortodoks edhe qytetar grek.

Më vjen keq ta them, por shqiptaret dinë rastet e shumta të viteve të fundit, kur bëhet propagandë e një natyre tjetër jo propagandë e natyrës fetare, në ato kisha ku ka klerikë grekë. Me Kishën Katolike është ndryshe sepse e ka ruajtur karakterin universal të saj dhe që nuk sponsorizohet financiarisht, apo qoftë moralisht dhe politikisht, nga një shtet i caktuar, siç ndodh me kishën greke dhe me klerikët grek. Ne e dimë që, gjëja e parë që bëjnë drejtuesit e qeverisë greke është se takojnë Kryepeshkopin Janullatus dhe e takojnë si kryepeshkop grek, dhe jo si kryetar i Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale. Hirësia e tij nuk i ka shpëtuar tundimit.

*Z. Xhufi, brenda Kishës Ortodokse janë shtuar zërat për largimin e Janullatosit nga drejtimi i kishës, ndërkohë që vetë në intervistën e tij, Hirësia deklaron se do punojë për të shuguruar një Kryepeshkop shqiptar. A mendoni ju, se aktualisht ka ardhur koha për largimin e tij nga posti më i lartë i Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale Shqiptare?
*
Unë do të preferoja që në krye të Kishës Ortodokse shqiptare të ishte një shqiptar, sepse do ta bënte më mirë punën e tij. Ndërkohë që qenia e një kleriku të huaj, sado i ditur, sado i ndriçuar të jetë, siç është rasti i Janullatusit, mosqenia shqiptare në mënyrë automatike e largon atë, të themi, nga përshpirti shqiptar. Madje edhe ajo që unë e përmenda më sipër si lapsus, niset pikërisht nga koncepti që Hirësia e tij ka, duke u nisur nga qenia e tij si grek, duke bërë unifikimin e fesë me kombin dhe kjo është e papranueshme për ne shqiptarët. Por ka dhe deklarata të tjera, të cilat lënë vend për t'u komentuar. Dhe unë jam i bindur se këto nuk do të ndodhnin, në qoftë se do të kishim një Klerik shqiptar në krye të Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale Shqiptare.

----------


## Albo

> Eshte fyerje komenti per kombin shqiptar qe ka bere Janullatos.
> Duke qene se ai ka banuar mes shqiptaresh per nje kohe te mire, Janullatos duhet te dinte se ne nuk jemi komb i ndertuar mbi baza fetare, e as nje Shqiperi me shumice derrmuese myslimane.


Nuk eshte turp apo fyerje te thuash te verteten, dhe Kryepeshkopi me lart ka thene nje te vertete, qe e degjon jo vetem nga goja e tij, por edhe nga goja e vete misionareve arabe myslimane ne Shqiperi: shqiptaret nuk jane "safi" myslimane, si ne aspektin artificial te jashtem, si ne aspektin e brendshem te spriritualitetit mysliman.

Dhe nese shteti shqiptar do te beje regjistrimin e popullsise kete vit, duke krijuar keshtu statistika zyrtare, do te dalin ne drite te verteta qe do te shokojne shume njerez qe marrin per te qene statistikat e kohes se Mbretit Zog, kur vjen fjala tek feja.




> Historiani dhe politikani P. Xhufi ka dhene nje interviste per kete deklarim


E ke fjalen, ish-ambasadori i Shqiperise ne Rome dhe nje nga zerat me te afert te Gazetes se Duces ne Shqiperi, qe tani se fundi doli nje nga njerezit me te pasur te kuvendit te Shqiperise? Per ate Pellumb Xhufi e ke fjalen?

Kur Kryepeshkopi Anastas flet, Xhufi e kompani, duhet te bejne ate qe ben mbare bota e qyteteruar, ti vene veshin e te mesojne prej tij, se frutet e punes se tij ne Shqiperi jane suksesi i vetem i historise se tranzicionit shqiptar.

Sa per reagimin e komunitetit mysliman mbi "perqindjet", ata kane cdo te drejte te shqetesohen por jo per faj te Kryepeshkopit, por per faj te realitetit qe ne krye te Kishes Orthodhoske sot ndodhen 2 peshkope qe  vijne nga nje tradite familjare myslimane e jo orthodhokse. Dhe keta nuk jane statistika te vdekura keto jane prova te gjalla qe komuniteti orthodhoks eshte i vetmi komunitet fetar ne vend qe ka njohur nje ringjallje shpirterore dhe fizike ne keto 2 dekada tranzicioni.

Prandaj, komunitetet e tjera fetare ne vend nuk duhet te "korrigjojne" Kryepeshkopin apo komunitetin orthodhoks, por duhet ta marrin si shembull e te mesojne prej tij.

Albo

----------


## darwin

> E ke fjalen, ish-ambasadori i Shqiperise ne Rome dhe nje nga zerat me te afert te Gazetes se Duces ne Shqiperi, qe tani se fundi doli nje nga njerezit me te pasur te kuvendit te Shqiperise? Per ate Pellumb Xhufi e ke fjalen?
> 
> Kur Kryepeshkopi Anastas flet, Xhufi e kompani, duhet te bejne ate qe ben mbare bota e qyteteruar, ti vene veshin e te mesojne prej tij, se frutet e punes se tij ne Shqiperi jane suksesi i vetem i historise se tranzicionit shqiptar.



Ti e njeh ndopak këtë Pëllumb Xhufin, apo disi përciptazi nga gazetat? 

Unë nuk i kam aspak qejf ithtarët e ngjyrës së kuqe ose rozë, por nqs ka njeri për tu respektuar nga këta, që është dhe patriot, është ai Pëllumb Xhufi që e ka fjalën ai më sipër.

----------


## Seminarist

Darwin, mos u nxito!

Shih se cfare shkruajne neper Net, per Xhufin. Ma ha mendja se shkruesi shkruan me sinqeritet.




> zotrules
> 
> 
> 
> Anëtarësuar: 02 Mars 2006
> Mesazhe: 5
> Vendodhja: orbiting
> 
> MesazhPostuar: E Martë Maj 15, 2007 12:27 am    Titulli i mesazhit: 	Përgjigju me kuotë
> ...

----------


## Seminarist

E gjithe situata e re eshte shume e qarte. Intervista provokimesh per te ndersyer fushata kunder Janullatosit.

----------


## darwin

Më beso që ia fut kot ai lart..

zhgënjyese po, qënka kjo puna e intervistës te ajo shkrimtarja.. Rudina.

----------


## Seminarist

Sidoqofte, une habitem per faktin se perse terbohet dynjaja kur flitet per komb tipik  musliman?
Ne shqiptaret nuk jemi komb tipik musliman jo sepse thjesht nuk lidhim kombesine me fene por se nuk jemi te lidhur me islamizmin ashtu sikurse jane te lidhura vende islamike ne vende te tjera.

A nuk ishte Turhan Pasha ai qe hoqi dore nga kryesimi i delegacionit, me qellim qe delegacionit shqiptar mos ti jepej pamja e te qenit popull musliman dhe iu lut Imz. Luigj Bumcit te nderhynte si katolik tek Papa?

----------


## darwin

> Sidoqofte, une habitem per faktin se perse terbohet dynjaja kur flitet per komb tipik  musliman?
> Ne shqiptaret nuk jemi komb tipik musliman jo sepse thjesht nuk lidhim kombesine me fene por se nuk jemi te lidhur me islamizmin ashtu sikurse jane te lidhura vende islamike ne vende te tjera.



z.Xhufi: Rezerva ime e parë, por që është edhe një lloj zhgënjimi, është se kam përshtypjen që Hirësia i tij, si Kryepeshkopi i Kishës Autoqefale Shqiptare, nuk ka arritur akoma të njohë shqiptarët ortodoksë, shqiptarët myslimanë apo ata katolikë. Mua më surprizon negativisht thënia e Hirësisë së tij, se shqiptarët nuk janë një komb tipik mysliman. Ndoshta ai niset nga shembulli grek, ku natyrisht kombësia dhe feja janë identifikuar, madje gjenden në Kushtetutë shprehjet e tyre. *Në rastin tonë është krejt e kundërta. Një shqiptar, jo se është ose nuk është mysliman, jo se është ose nuk është katolik, apo jo se është ose nuk është ortodoks, por për arsye krejt të tjera, që janë më thelbësore dhe që kanë një karakter shumë të konsoliduar historik, që kanë të bëjnë me gjuhën, kulturën, traditën, kanë të bëjnë me zakonet me historinë e përbashkët e të tjera si këto. Kështu që, më duket se identifikimi i kombësisë në rastin e shqiptarëve, duke u nisur nga nocioni i fesë, përbën një lapsus do të thosha dhe që ndoshta do të uroja që në rastet e tjera të mos shprehet në një mënyrë të tillë, se përbën vërtetë një pasaktësi.*





> A nuk ishte Turhan Pasha ai qe hoqi dore nga kryesimi i delegacionit, me qellim qe delegacionit shqiptar mos ti jepej pamja e te qenit popull musliman dhe iu lut Imz. Luigj Bumcit te nderhynte si katolik tek Papa?



Fatmirësisht po, dhe është një gjest i nderuar (duke patur parasysh konjukturat e kohës).. ashtu sikundër priftërinjtë katolikë shqiptarë nga Kosova u dërgonin letra Konferencës së Ambasadorëve me rastin e caktimit të kufijve të Shqipërisë.

----------


## Seminarist

Jane vetem pretekse per tu kapur.

Komb tipik mysliman, nuk mohon te qenit komb shqiptar, por tregon qe ky komb, duke pasur po supozojme lidhje te ngushta shpirterore (pra mendore, psikologjike, edukative) me islamin, i japin atij tipare te perbashketa me ato kombe qe vetequhen muslimane....psh ne Arabi Saudite etj.

Po te mos ishte keshtu......mbi cfare bazash u be anetaresimi ne Lidhjen e Kombeve Islamike?!

----------


## Albo

> Ti e njeh ndopak këtë Pëllumb Xhufin, apo disi përciptazi nga gazetat? 
> 
> Unë nuk i kam aspak qejf ithtarët e ngjyrës së kuqe ose rozë, por nqs ka njeri për tu respektuar nga këta, që është dhe patriot, është ai Pëllumb Xhufi që e ka fjalën ai më sipër.


Laro qe shiten e blihen nga 100 here ne dite si Pellumb Xhufi e dhjaksi Sabri Godo, une nuk u jap as doren e jo me ti quaj "bashkeatdhetare". Pellumb Xhufi eshte ish-ambasadori i socialisteve ne Rome, dhe zeri i pare i simfonise se propagandes fashisto-italiane ne Shqiperi, megafoni i se ciles eshte Gazeta Shqiptare dhe Balkanweb.

Shko e pyete Pellumb Xhufin se si i ka bere milionat, me rrogen e nje historiani te thjeshte apo me rrogen e nje buxhetori, e pastaj hajde te me tregosh mua se kush eshte Xhufi, Godo e kompani. Kur keta uleshin ne tavoline me Komitetet e Shkakterrimit ne pranveren e 1997 ne jug te vendit, Kryepeshkopi Anastas nuk e braktisi Tiranen dhe i bente thirrje popullit shqiptar ne TVSH per heqjen dore nga dhuna e shkaterrimi.

Sot keta laro hiqen si patriote te medhenj duke sulmuar Kryepeshkopin Anastas, edhe pse Kryepeshkopi Anastas eshte shqiptar 100 here me i mire se ta.

Por mos i genjeje mendja se u hedhin hi syve gjithe shqiptareve se bishti i qenit bisht qeni mbetet.

Albo

----------


## Ermal 22

> Jane vetem pretekse per tu kapur.
> 
> Komb tipik mysliman, nuk mohon te qenit komb shqiptar, por tregon qe ky komb, duke pasur po supozojme lidhje te ngushta shpirterore (pra mendore, psikologjike, edukative) me islamin, i japin atij tipare te perbashketa me ato kombe qe vetequhen muslimane....psh ne Arabi Saudite etj.
> 
> Po te mos ishte keshtu......mbi cfare bazash u be anetaresimi ne Lidhjen e Kombeve Islamike?!


Ne ate konference na futi gomari Berisha qe s'pyeti njeri, por kerkesa per tu futur ne ate konference ish bere qe ish komunistet qe ne 1991n.
Per me teper ajo eshte nje konference ku bejne pjese edhe vende me perqindje te vogel myslimane si psh Benini, Senegali, Kameruni etj.
Arsyeja eshte e qarte - perfitimi.
Lerja filozofine kombetare  nacionalisteve o Seminarist. Keshtu djalo, se ke dhe emer te nderuar fetar! 





> Nuk eshte turp apo fyerje te thuash te verteten, dhe Kryepeshkopi me lart ka thene nje te vertete, qe e degjon jo vetem nga goja e tij, por edhe nga goja e vete misionareve arabe myslimane ne Shqiperi: shqiptaret nuk jane "safi" myslimane, si ne aspektin artificial te jashtem, si ne aspektin e brendshem te spriritualitetit mysliman.
> 
> Dhe nese shteti shqiptar do te beje regjistrimin e popullsise kete vit, duke krijuar keshtu statistika zyrtare, do te dalin ne drite te verteta qe do te shokojne shume njerez qe marrin per te qene statistikat e kohes se Mbretit Zog, kur vjen fjala tek feja.
> 
> 
> 
> E ke fjalen, ish-ambasadori i Shqiperise ne Rome dhe nje nga zerat me te afert te Gazetes se Duces ne Shqiperi, qe tani se fundi doli nje nga njerezit me te pasur te kuvendit te Shqiperise? Per ate Pellumb Xhufi e ke fjalen?
> 
> Kur Kryepeshkopi Anastas flet, Xhufi e kompani, duhet te bejne ate qe ben mbare bota e qyteteruar, ti vene veshin e te mesojne prej tij, se frutet e punes se tij ne Shqiperi jane suksesi i vetem i historise se tranzicionit shqiptar.
> ...


Sa per *pasurite* politikanet tane nuk jane me te pastrit, por kjo teme nuk ka synim cfare zotern nje person, por cfare komenti i behet nje shprehje jo fort te sakte prej kryekreut te ortodokseve.
Biles artikulli i islamistit Ols Jazexhi me ngjall alergji pasi njerez te tille nuk duhet te perzihen fare me fene e tjetrit,  pasi prej te tille njerezish fillon e u forcohet bindja te tjereve se myslimanet jane ata qe po kerkojne largimin e Janullatosit.
Per mendimin tim vetem ortodokset e Shqiperise kane te drejte te vendosin nese Janullatos rrin apo qendron. Per me teper ky eshte nje muhabet i konsumuar shume, dhe un e kam thene me pare qe vetem Janullatos mund ti jape drejtim burreror e autoqefalas kesaj pune.

Nje fjale te ul, nje fjale te ngre. Nqs do kish thene nje komb me shumice myslimane do kish qene me i sakte, por ne qe ne 1967 Shqiperia u be i vetmi shtet ateist ne bote, duke bere qe te prishet i famshmi "70%" apo "komb mysliman"
Pikerisht per kete nuk i shkojne shume fjalet etiketuese.  Deri sa te behet rregjistrimi fetar asgje s'mund te thuhet. Por mosha ben te veten dhe nuk i duhet vene shume rendesi ketij lapsusi te tij. Edhe sikur ta kishte bere kete pohim ne Kosove, perseri nuk do i jepja te drejte. 
Ne *videon e 1992* shihet qarte se ne fillim as Janullatos nuk u kerkua aq zjarrtesisht te qendronte ne postin drejtues.

----------


## Cimo

> Zoteri ate qe ajo koka jote anadolake duhet te kuptije eshte shume e thjeshte: Shkruaj ne ate pjese te forumit qe frymezon mendjen tende. Nqs ke dy leka tru lexoje edhe njehere ate qe Kryepiskopi Anastas ka thene. Dhe sado interesant qe te dukesh me tezat e patriotizmit qe na i shet kaq bukur do te te thoja se as qe ke lidhje fare. A e di pse:- sepse ajo koka jote qe eshte syentosur qe pa dale mire dhe qe i eshte hequr edhe ajo pjese ndoshta e shendeteshme e trurit, na tregon se e mira me e madhe qe ne kemi pasur eshte ajo qe pushtuesi na i solli. Dhe ate qe thua per peshkopet qe Kisha Orthodhokse ka nuk jane nga ata njerez qe ju eshte thene se kane lindur myslimane, por jane persona te lire qe nuk jetojne ne Iran ku ju mesohet edhe si duhet te mendojne dhe si duhet te jetojne. Nqs do te flasesh gomarlleqe shiko dhe fol me Xhufet qe ju eshte mbushur mendja se jane mendjet me brilante te ketij vendi dhe e vetmja gje qe bejne eshte se majmin menderet e tyre dhe fillojne dhe gjithnje e me shume ato mendere i largojne nga funksioni i tyre real, dhe fillojne dhe mendojne me to. Dhe ca truice si puna juaj qe as e kane idene se cfare eshte Kisha Orthodhokse na tregojne se cfare ne te bejme dhe te besojme. Ikni ore se kini enjtur koken me kete menderpatriotizem mysliman qe na e shisni si te miren me te madhe qe kemi. Dhe sa per Fatmir Cicin ne ke Zot mos na trego pralla ne diell, sepse nje njeri si ai te pakten duhet te jete i qarte mbi ate qe ne te Krishteret Orthodhokse besojme, dhe mjaft na treguat ju se cfare duhet te bejme dhe te besojme se nuk jetojme ne kohen e bejlerve qofshin ata edhe deputete te parlamentit otoman. Shoku po ta them per here te fundit ty&co mos i futni hundet atje ku nuk ju takon, sepse Kisha Orthodhokse eshte vetem Kishe Orthodhokse qe ju perket Orthodhokseve te cilet e ruajten ate me gjakun e tyre, dhe kur ju desh qe ata te formatit tuaj te beheshin Xhufe e ku di tjeter cfare. Shikoni ore punen tuaj dhe mjaft me gomarrleqe qe vetem njerez me zhvilllim te vone mendor i marin si te mireqena.




Ti i konvertuari  nuk ke cka me drejtohesh mua ne kete teme pasi une nuk debatoj ketu dhe as qe futem ndonjehere neper nenforumet fetare mirepo pasi me ke sulmuar dhe ofenduar mua direkt atehere eshte e nevojshme te maresh nje pergjigje te merituar.
_Njerëzit e një kombi janë solidarë. E mira dhe lumturia jote, janë dhe të
miat. Fatkeqësia jote është dhe për mua. Nderi yt më nderon dhe mua dhe
turpi yt më nxin edhe faqen time.
Mithat Frashëri_

Thjesht ke treguar injorancen tende dhe ligeshtine e fese tende qe ti predikon, uroj qe mos jene te gjithe te te njejtit tip si çifti jot.

----------


## lone_star

Shume sakte Ballisti, edhe une si ty mendoj vecse nuk do e kisha formuluar kaq bukur.

Dy pika te tjera;
Janullatosi mund te jete  lider shume i mire per Kishen Ortodokse nga ana shpirterore, dhe ortodokset ketu ne forum qe jane me ne brendi te muhabetit po konstatojne keshtu. Po fakti qe ai ka edhe nje rol simbolik ne krye te kesaj kishe shqiptare e ben te qenurit grek skandaloz. E di qe te devotshmit ortodokse ne forum i mohojne tendencat greke ndaj trojeve shqiptare, po me kete bejne paturperine dhe tradhtine  me te madhe ndaj kombit te tyre. Gjithe Kishat Ortodokse ne Ballkan po edhe ne bote jane kisha kombetare, pse e jona duhet te jete bashkangjitje e asaj greke me kryepeshkop grek. Ose te me thone mua kete, kush ka me shume te perbashket ne cdo gje, maqedonasit ortodokse me serbet apo ne me greket?  Kisha maqedone eshte e ndare me ate serbe. Apo u vjen turp ortodokseve shqiptare me te qenurit shqiptare dhe kur shkojne ne perendim te pretendojne se jane greke etnike. Kam pare raste te tilla ne Amerike plot. Ja qe qenkemi komb pjellor te prodhojme te tille qelbesira.

Pika e dyte jo shume e lidhur me Janullatosin, eshte kaluar shpesh ne forum, nese flasim per kombin shqiptar ai eshte me shumice myslimane, mire e leme Republiken e Shqiperise, po ne gadishullin ballkanik, shqiptaret etnike qe akoma e identifikojne veten me shqiptarine jane te gjithe myslimane. Prandaj mos leshohen me dengla qe s'eshte e sigurte shumica myslimane apo jo. As se nuk qenkemi myslimane tipike, Janullatosi do bente mire te studionte pak Islamin para se te leshoje deklarata te tilla.

----------


## Arcas

Pellumb Xhufit, te paktene nga menyra se si pronconete dhe nga dituria, disa langoraqe ketu duhete te lajne gojene perpara se te llafosne per te. Administrata ketunje ecne me teorine "Shpif shpif se dicka mbetet", por ajo qe do mbetete eshte vullneti i popullit, qe do flake tutje andartine qe ka uzurpuar Kishen Orthodokse.

----------


## Borix

Vullneti i popullit? Po vazhdoj t'i meshoj kesaj teze edhe ne nje teme tjeter: popullit tone i mungon kultura e duhur per te qene sovrani qe duhet te jete. Po te ishte per vullnet, nje ndryshim ne kishen ortodokse duhej te kishte ardhur me kohe. Jo, nuk eshte ceshtje mungese vullneti, por ceshtje apatie te theksuar. S'do mend qe ecin ne drejtim te gabuar te gjitha, pastaj e kapin me politikanet, kur vete populli i zgjedh dhe vete populli i shan diten tjeter!

----------


## Seminarist

Ermal, nuk eshte vendi per te diskutuar gjere e gjate se kush na futi ne Konferencen e Kombeve Islamike, le qe ti vete e pranon qe z. Sali Berisha (ki respekt per institucionin, eshte kryeminister!) nuk eshte nismetari. As nuk mund te shfajesohemi se meqe vende si Kameruni etj, mgjth qe kane nje pakice muslimane, jane anetare ne ate Konference edhe ne mund te marrim pjese per te njejtat arsye!!! Ky, si justifikim, eshte GAFE ne radhe te pare.

Ketu jemi para nje fakti qe, tendenca per tu veteidentifikuar si komb mysliman, pervec faktit qe te tjeret na kane pare de facto keshtu dhe vazhdojne te na shohin, ka qene prezente qe ne fillimet e nacionalizmit shqiptar, pra fundshekulli 19 e deri sot. Une nuk po marr persiper te them qe te qenit komb tipik mysliman eshte dicka automatiskisht e keqe apo e mire. Vetem po pohoj realitetin.

Pra, qe te thote dikush se nuk jeni komb tipik mysliman, ketu nuk ka asgje anormale, pasi realiteti e verteton nje gje te tille. Besoj se nuk ka nevoje ti hyjme kesaj teme tashti.


Lone Star, Janullatosi ka doktorature, mos gaboj, ne historine e Islamit.

----------


## Arcas

Po cfare kombi tipike jemi mo seminariste ? A te duket normale ty qe nje peshkope i fryne percarjese ? Po Kosova 90% cfare do ishte sipase Janullatosite ? Musulmane apo jo ? 
Ketunje synohet qe pervece nje ndarje shpirterore, te behete me dhune nje ndarje shoqerore ndermjete feve ne shqiperi. Uroje qe kultura jone te jete faktori mbizoteruese unifikues.

----------

